# My First Dia....



## jerzymike (Jan 26, 2009)

I've been a LONG TIME collector of Matchbox cars, and always built cities in my room growing up. I mostly used imagination & shoe boxes though...Anyway, I can't stop collecting, and finally decided to take it to the next level - can't believe it took this long, but in a day, I'm hooked!!!! Here are some early pics of the first thing I've done. I look fwd to finishing this up. ONE QUESTION - where is the best website to buy all the great buildings, street lights, etc....?????


----------



## D&D Race (Oct 13, 2008)

Mighty big pics. you got there. :thumbsup: I think you have a great start. I'm doing something similar with a mix of military and city scene. will see. Keep going your on to something. :dude:


----------



## jerzymike (Jan 26, 2009)

*big pics...*

Yeah, sorry about the pic size....Looking fwd to seeing some of your pics.


----------



## Snow owl (Jan 15, 2008)

Nice little town ya got there. Been doing the same thing on and off for a few years. here is a few shots from mine.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=216651


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Gonna be a big one !  rr


----------

